# 1996 Sentra No Tail Lights or Interior Lights



## khrysze (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello. I have had no interior lights for quite a while (when I did have them, they would randomly blink on and off as I was driving down the road). All my gauges (speedometer, gas, etc.) seem to be functioning okay. Now, I have no tail lights either. I have changed the 10 amp fuse under the hood, but everytime I change it, it blows out again. COuld anyone advise me where the problem may be. I think there is a short, because everything looks to be grounded ok, but I am unsure as to where to begin looking. Any advice at all would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

You are exactly right. There is a short. Best thing to do is get hold of an ohm meter and check the power circuit to each light for a short to ground. Once you find the culprit it's just a matter of tracing that wire to the short.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i had the same problem with mine ia while back. two sepret problems. i had to go to a bigger fuse and i had to replace the dimmer switch. are you running any thing as far as aftermarket that would draw more power. that maybe why the few is blowing.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

nova73guy said:


> You are exactly right. There is a short. Best thing to do is get hold of an ohm meter and check the power circuit to each light for a short to ground. Once you find the culprit it's just a matter of tracing that wire to the short.


i would recomond a volt or ammeter, or if you have one a dmm, then just start testing voltage in a systematic fucntion untill you find the short


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Did you install anything lately? Like a stereo? Suspect that...


----------

